# Half Chaps for Big Calves



## tinyliny

I don't know what my calves measure, but they are big, too

I have a pair of Ariats that work quite well. Also Grand Prix makes really good quality ones. How much are you willing to pay?


----------



## EliRose

I don't know my measurements, but I have some big calves and my Ariats are AWESOME! They're going on three years now


----------



## aquarianibis

EliRose said:


> I don't know my measurements, but I have some big calves and my Ariats are AWESOME! They're going on three years now


What kind of Ariats?


----------



## aquarianibis

Also, does anyone know how Saxon Equileather chaps fit?

@tinyliny - I'm hoping for something under $100... cheaper is better, but I want them to last. During the summer I may ride every day.


----------



## Brighteyes

I have a pair of Fuller Fillies half chaps. <3 I have a very awkward leg. Short from ankle to knee, but HUGE circumference. These work very well for me. I ride daily and have put hundreds of miles on those chaps. They've done a pretty good job. There is some surface wear and "rough" patches, but I won't complain.


----------



## aeosborne2002

I have a pair of Tredstep half chaps that have worked really well for me. They were the only ones I could find that that fit my short, but wide, calves, and still be in my price range.


----------



## Dustbunny

You might contact someone in your area who makes chaps and see what the cost might be to make a pair for you. Your local tack shop migh have a name.
Just a thought...


----------



## xJumperx

aquarianibis said:


> Also, does anyone know how Saxon Equileather chaps fit?


I have heard that Saxons fit larger calf sizes really well. BUT, I thought I'd mention, that the quality is complete crap. I hated my Saxons. Rubbed me all the time, extremely uncomfortable, never really fit me right, AND the zipper busted within a month of using them once or twice a WEEK. They were awful. But, I also know some people love them. But I just figured I throw my 2 cents in.


----------



## Smokum

If all that doesn't help....

Visit your local taylor shop, shoe repair shop or leather (biker) shop
They can fix and alter anything!
From your half chaps to your tall boots.

If you visit them first with products and questions with your ideas 
They maybe able to add an extension to your zipper sides 
Or point you in the right direction.

My very good friend has large sexy calves and she too did this for many years.


----------



## callidorre

I can't believe no one has mentioned them yet. PERRI'S! I've got 18-19 inch calves and wear their XL half chaps. They go up to 3XL. I own their zip-up brown suede ones for daily use and their black leather ones (used for schooling shows this year). They are very affordable and have held up great.

Perris Leather Rider Apparel » Half Chaps » Adult
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Smokum

callidorre Oh my goodness!! seriously awesome, thank you! I totally know what Im getting missy for Xmas!! haha.


----------



## TheLauren

I have had my pair of Arete's for 3 years and they are still going strong. I have an 18.5" calf.

also, for large non-riding boots I use Plus Size Clothing - Shop Trendy Plus Size Women's Clothing at Simply Be
i love their stuff.


----------



## callidorre

You're welcome! My original plan was to buy Arete's. Then they stopped selling their products. I was so happy when I found Perri's. It's great how large their sizes go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintlover1965

I have trouble finding tall boots that fit properly as I have a 16" calf size. I bought a pair of Dublin boots and had them stretched by my shoemaker so they fit me. It's very frustrating when all the nice boots are made for people with tiny calf sizes! I am limited in my area for stores with equestrian apparel and its not always fun to return items bought online. I like my Dublin half chaps as they fit me well and are not too expensive. I wear mostly paddock boots for this reason.


----------



## belong2

Don't worry, you're not the only one! It means we have stronger and bigger calf muscles! I'm also 5'10" so finding X wide and Xtall is a challenge. I end up just buying suede and go thru a pair a year or so. They stretch nicely and there's not breaking in involved. And you can get a good pair for under $50.


----------

